# Diemaco C7FT (MRS) 5.56mm Assault Rifle



## Dillinger (21 Mar 2006)

Hi there,

I'm looking for pictures of the Diemaco C7FT 5.56mm fully-automatic assault rifle used by spotters in sniper units. It's called MRS by DND. It's basically a C7A1 (which is a Diemaco C7FT) fitted with a telescopic sight. I've attached a low-quality picture of it to this message.

Thanks in advance.

Regards


----------



## Bomber (21 Mar 2006)

Do you possibly mean the C7CT?

http://diemaco.com/ct-page.htm

Your MRS is missing the W for the new Medium Range Sniper Weapon, a larger caliber rifle.  I also think that the CT is designed for infantry sharp shooters, but not their actual snipers who are carrying bigger longer rifles.


----------



## KevinB (21 Mar 2006)

The pic above is a locally (unit) used setup not a CF standard system.

The MRS was the Marksmans Rifle System - it was a concept SOR to fill the gap when the MRSWS went into service (adoption)

 Curently the C7CT and AR10T fill the role - with the CT being a DM (Designated Marksman) and the AR10T for a spotters rifle.  Exactly how they will be issued in future no one knows...  There was supposed to be a trial someday - however who knows...



C7CT


----------



## Dillinger (21 Mar 2006)

"Do you possibly mean the C7CT?"

I was not referring to the Diemaco C7CT 5.56mm semi-auto rifle, which is also in service with the CF.


"Your MRS is missing the W for the new Medium Range Sniper Weapon, a larger caliber rifle."

I was not referring to the MRSWS either, which is the Prairie Gun Works Defence Technologies Timberwolf Tactical .338 caliber bolt-action rifle (the replacement for the Parker-Hale M82 [C3A1] 7.62mm bolt-action rifle).


"The pic above is a locally (unit) used setup not a CF standard system."

Thanks for clearing that up for me.


"Curently the C7CT and AR10T fill the role - with the CT being a DM (Designated Marksman) and the AR10T for a spotters rifle.  Exactly how they will be issued in future no one knows...  There was supposed to be a trial someday - however who knows..."

Thanks for that information. I did not know that the ArmaLite AR10T was also in use with the CF. The picture you posted is actually of an AR10T. Nice shot! Thanks!

I have attached a picture of the C7CT and the MRSW.

Regards


----------



## KevinB (21 Mar 2006)

No the pic is me with the C7CT

I have a AR10T pic somewhere - when I am doen arguing with VonGarvin on a different thread I will look for it.
FWIW - its the ARMALITE AR10T -- Colt has nothing to do with it.


----------



## KevinB (21 Mar 2006)

AR10T


----------



## Dillinger (21 Mar 2006)

"FWIW - its the ARMALITE AR10T -- Colt has nothing to do with it."

You're right, I was mistaken. I had just corrected myself when you were writing your reply. Is it the AR10T (.308 caliber/7.62mm) or AR10T Ultra (.300 caliber)?


"No the pic is me with the C7CT"

I was wrong again. It is indeed the C7CT. I was thrown off by the non-standard (for the C7CT) stock and pistol grip.


"I have a AR10T pic somewhere - when I am doen arguing with VonGarvin on a different thread I will look for it."

Thanks for that extremely clear view of the AR10T! I really appreciate it. Thanks.

So the CF has the Designated Marksman role now?

Regards


----------



## KevinB (21 Mar 2006)

Who knows what the CF has these days.

I dont beleive there are anymore than 6 C7CT's and 6 AR10T's in the CF (outside DHTC)

It is a 7.62 AR10T - 

another AR10T version






a box pic of a C7CT 




and more live






and the MRSWS


----------



## Dillinger (21 Mar 2006)

Wow! Thanks for those superb photos! Great paint jobs on those rifles!

"Who knows what the CF has these days."

So true.


"I dont beleive there are anymore than 6 C7CT's and 6 AR10T's in the CF (outside DHTC)"

Thanks for that information. Are there any deployed in Afghanistan?


"another AR10T version"

I believe it's the ArmaLite AR10 SuperSASS 7.62mm semi-auto rifle. See for yourself.
http://www.armalite.com/sales/catalog/rifles/SuperSASS.htm
Another rifle I wasn't aware was in CF service! Thanks for bringing it to my attention. Do you know how many are in CF service?

I attached a picture of the AR10 SuperSASS.

Thanks
Regards


----------



## Troopasaurus (21 Mar 2006)

correct.


----------



## KevinB (22 Mar 2006)

The one you thought was the SASS was my (former - now sold to Morpheus32) personal AR10T


----------



## Dillinger (22 Mar 2006)

"The one you thought was the SASS was my (former - now sold to Morpheus32) personal AR10T"

lol You got me there ;D


----------



## SoldierBoi69 (23 Mar 2006)

Wow, I didn't know "Canadian" marksmen had so many cool toys to play with. I would have figured this stuff to be american.


----------



## Franko (23 Mar 2006)

Dillinger said:
			
		

> Thanks for that information. Are there any deployed in Afghanistan?








Can't be discussed....OPSEC.

Regards


----------



## KevinB (24 Mar 2006)

All the C7CT's and AR10T's are either in Afghan or used for pre training.  It was an IOR buy...

There are pics out, and article in print - no OPSEC issue at all.


----------

